# $10k off sale



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Dorschel VW in Rochester, NY still has Routans for $10,000 off sticker. Imagine buying a Routan S for only $17,750? Hard to believe! They have over 70 S, SE, SEwRSE, and a few SELs in stock, almost all in black and a few in mineral gray, and a few of the other colors. Looks like the factory dumped some excess inventory. I wonder how many other dealers got some at these prices. Here's the link:http://www.dorschelvw.com/ 


P.S....I am not affilliated with Dorschel, just thought I'd pass along this amazing offer. Too good to be true? Anyone buy from them? 


This might be your last chance to get the dual screen dvd system, as it is not available on the SE for 2012 (only the single screen available, except maybe the SEL premium may have 2)


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Checked out their website. Just to clarify, the 10,000 off does not include the S, but does include the other trims. 

With the extra discounts on the SE, it is a better deal than the S typically.


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

taxman100 said:


> Checked out their website. Just to clarify, the 10,000 off does not include the S, but does include the other trims.
> 
> With the extra discounts on the SE, it is a better deal than the S typically.


 Their website is contradictory. Their intro screen says the S is excluded, but the inventory shows them for $17,750.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, looks like $10k off on S also. Good deal.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> This might be your last chance to get the dual screen dvd system, as it is not available on the SE for 2012 (only the single screen available, except maybe the SEL premium may have 2)


 I can understand that for the SE but I would like to hope that both the SEL and the SEL Premium better come with the Dual screen DVD.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Yeah but I wonder if you can combine with 0%?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I also was looking for 0% payments, no dealer wanted to sell at no payments (lol?). If VW follows the Chrysler available option plan for 2012, then the SEL will have the single screen, and then maybe the SEL Premium will have the dual screen system. For 2011, only the Chrysler Town & Country Limited has the dual screen as standard, and the Touring-L has it as an option. 

EDIT: In the article Tuanies reprinted here on VWVortex, the SEL w/nav & rse comes with the dual screen system for 2012.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

*I bought my 2011 Routan SE from Dorschel* for $22,590. I believe that the price was about $2,700 more if one took advantage of the 0% APR, as well. 

My salesperson was very upfront and easy to work with (no hassles, no haggling, just a low upfront price), please e-mail or PM me and I can refer you to my salesperson (at least 1 vwvortex member already has).


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*22k diamond?*

An SE for 22K and change? Thats the deal of the century, or at least this month. How far in driving time is Dorschel from Spingfield, MA, I wonder. I'll be up that way next week from Florida, just might stop in and check them out.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

We bought our routan for 8000 off sticker, today they are 9000 off at the same dealership. I still thought paying 28k was decent for an se with Rse.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

VWroutanvanman said:


> An SE for 22K and change? Thats the deal of the century, or at least this month. *How far in driving time is Dorschel from Spingfield, MA*, I wonder. I'll be up that way next week from Florida, just might stop in and check them out.


 5 and 1/2 hours.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*$20K good?*

Thanks. 5 1/2 hrs. is probalby too long to just check them out. Would be curious to see what they would offer on a trade-in of my '10 SE w/RSE. Local dealer offered $20k, but lousy discount on new SE.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Thanks. 5 1/2 hrs. is probalby too long to just check them out. Would be curious to see what they would offer on a trade-in of my '10 SE w/RSE. Local dealer offered $20k, but lousy discount on new SE.


 Take the trade at your local dealer and fly to NY and pick up a new one for an extra 5K, then drive to Mass in the new whip. My dealer said they'd buy my 05 Passat even after we told them we weren't doing the trade in.


----------



## plrhlco (Aug 21, 2011)

*10K off*

These folks advertise 0% for up to 72 months in their specials. They list their cars at 10K off MSRP. Does this mean if you order a 2011 model per their special and get 0% that the 10K off price is in effect to?

It reads like that to me.

Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

plrhlco said:


> These folks advertise 0% for up to 72 months in their specials. They list their cars at 10K off MSRP. *Does this mean if you order a 2011 model per their special and get 0% that the 10K off price is in effect to?*


*No.*



Trail Ryder said:


> I bought my 2011 Routan SE from Dorschel for $22,590. *I believe that the price was about $2,700 more if one took advantage of the 0% APR, as well.*
> 
> My salesperson was very upfront and easy to work with (no hassles, no haggling, just a low upfront price), please e-mail or PM me and I can refer you to my salesperson (at least 1 vwvortex member already has).


----------

